# Any Black and Red Cichlids?



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Since I'm still pretty new to all this, I was curious if there are any breed that is red and black?

Also, are there any that are mostly all red, and mostly all black?

Would any of these be able to go together? I want to make a red and black tank to go in my office.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of your aquarium?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

If you have a big enough tank there are some tropheus that are red and black and also all red as well. But i wouldnt do them in anything less than a 75g. They say really a 100g or bigger so you get the full aspect of the fish in the bigger numbers


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Well i'm about to get a 90gal.. but I was thinking of putting these in my left over 30gal. but if I'm going to need bigger I guess I will have to search out another tank. What are their names so I can research them?


----------



## Murkin (Jan 5, 2012)

what about a rainbow shark (or red tailed shark)? They do well with mbuna. Mine is about 3" and is second most dominant fish next to my full-grown male Maingano. Had him for about a year and they didnt even pick on him when he was tiny. I know I'll have to rehome him soon because he will outgrow a 40G but in a 90G it should be just fine.

Also, they tolerate hard water with no issues. Just don't add more than 1 or you'll see conspecific aggression the likes of which would put demasoni to shame.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Sparrow19 said:


> Well i'm about to get a 90gal.. but I was thinking of putting these in my left over 30gal. but if I'm going to need bigger I guess I will have to search out another tank. What are their names so I can research them?


It really depends on the dimensions of the tank you are actually going to get. There are a number of fish that might work for you, but it depends on your tank. To what degree have you kept cichlids in the past, what is your experience, because Tropheus aren't exactly a beginners fish, and should not be recommended as such.

A 30 gallon will not suffice for much of any of the black and red cichlids.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

For sure agree Tropheus not for a 30g or a beginners cichlid.
A 90g one type only and get about 24.
Kind of a pitty as you can get black, red and black and orange.

Black well lots eg Tropheus duboisi 


Red Tropheus Ndole


Black and orange Tropheus Bemba


Prob a better bet for a 30g are small Vics. Beware they pack a punch male to male so you need lots.
eg Yssichromis piceatus


All the best James


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

What's black and white and read all over?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Newspaper. I kind of like it when the jokes spelt red. Then its a stabbed nun. :wink:


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> Newspaper. I kind of like it when the jokes spelt red. Then its a stabbed nun. :wink:


...or a penguin at Miami Beach.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I know and i really don't like spelling errors. Just red it out loud. heh, heh
What are the dimensions of your newspaper? :thumb:


----------



## Zoolander (Jan 20, 2013)

24Tropheus said:


> Prob a better bet for a 30g are small Vics. Beware they pack a punch male to male so you need lots.
> eg Yssichromis piceatus
> 
> 
> All the best James


Are there any US breeders selling this fish you could link us to?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

CF prefers that vendors not be recommended in the forums, but luckily you can check Retailer Reviews.


----------



## Zoolander (Jan 20, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> CF prefers that vendors not be recommended in the forums, but luckily you can check Retailer Reviews.


Apologies. Thanks.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Many of the victorians are black and red. I think you've have much better luck finding Astatotilapia nubila as they are one of the more common vics around. A 30 gallon would only work for a short time with some juveniles, but the 90 would be just fine.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1557

The pictures in our profiles section don't do them any justice.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Never realy understood why the smaller more peaceful Vics are so hard to get hold of. I would know how to start getting hold of em here. I would ask the BCA undisputed expert on Vic cichlids to find em for me. :wink: Prob France or Holland. Sorry no idea about US. Could try the ACA I guess.


----------

